# Problemi con xfce4-mixer

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spillo

 *drins wrote:*   

> Salve, ho dei problemi con xfce4-mixer se provo ad aprirlo mi dice il seguente errore:
> 
>  *Quote:*   GStreamer was unable to detect any sound devices. Some sound system specific GStreamer packages may be missing. It may also be a permissions problem.
> 
>  
> ...

 Hai compilato correttamente il kernel per la scheda audio? Provato a lanciare alsaconf?

----------

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Andrey_

Prova ad usare alsamixer.

----------

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

in effetti xfce4-mixer ha come dipendenze qualche pippetto di gstreamer

ti potrei consigliare di procedere in questo senso:

```
# emerge -Duav --with-bdeps=y xfce4-mixer
```

e vedere se ti viene tirato dentro gst-*

spiegazione alternativa: qualche aggiornamento ti ha corrotto qualcosa:

```
# revdep-rebuild -p
```

----------

## ago

Teoricamente la dipendenza dovrebbe essere: 

```
>=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.14
```

Ma se come dice Peach potrebbe mancare qualcos'altro attinente a gstreamer puoi sempre fare un tentativo di aggiungere gstreamer a make.conf e magari installare qualcosa del tipo 

```
eix --stable --only-names media-*/gst*
```

ovviamente togli quello che non ti serve

----------

## Peach

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> aggiungere gstreamer a make.conf

 

non ha molto senso imho, visto che xfce4 non ha use legate a gstreamer.

Per essere più precisi il procedimento dovrebbe essere questo:

vedendo i pacchetti da cui dipende xfce4-mixer:

```
# qdepends -a xfce4-mixer

 * DEPEND

xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.6.1: >=dev-libs/glib-2.12:2 >=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.14 >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.10:2 >=xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.6 >=xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.6 >=xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.6 >=xfce-base/xfconf-4.6 dev-util/pkgconfig dev-util/intltool =sys-devel/automake-1.10* >=sys-devel/autoconf-2.61 sys-devel/libtool >=sys-apps/sed-4

 * RDEPEND

xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.6.1: >=dev-libs/glib-2.12:2 >=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.14 >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.10:2 >=xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.6 >=xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.6 >=xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.6 >=xfce-base/xfconf-4.6 >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10

 * PDEPEND
```

controlli di aver effettivamente installato i due pacchetti gst*

```
# eix --only-names -I ^gst-*
```

e vedi se compaiono quelli richiesti da xfce4-mixer

da qui i due casi:

1) hai installato i pacchetti ma per qualche ragione si sono corrotti. In questo caso il metodo più semplice è dare revdep-rebuild

```
# revdep-rebuild -p
```

e vedi se ti tira dentro i pacchetti. Se non lo fa, puoi sempre riemergerli a manina:

```
# emerge -1av gst-plugins-base gst-plugins-alsa
```

2) se invece i suddetti pacchetti non sono installati, non c'è niente di meglio che:

```
# emerge -Duav --with-bdeps=y world
```

facci sapere.

----------

